# LOL!~ these guys were in an assorted peacock tank at lfs



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

Two different fish, only real differences other than growth rate is that the smaller has light blue markings on it's fins.

As little juvies they looked just like all the other peacocks in the tank except color.

Now they are getting huge compared to everything else and I have no idea what they are.

I'm thinking they have to go...

:lol:


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

Opinions on this guy would be nice too.

He's one of my favorites but I'm not too sure about his linage.

:wink:


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

First ones are not African at all. I don't keep C/SA, but I'm pretty sure they're either Midas or RDs?

The second one is Malawian, but it's really old/fat looking so I can't tell what its body type should actually be. Looks either Melanochromis or Metriaclima though.


----------



## Suken (Jan 22, 2011)

the first ones are C/A Red Devil's. If you are going to keep them both you will need a 125 gallon tank for the pair by themselves, that is if they will even live together. They are a highly aggressive cichlid and will eventually kill everything in the tank with them, they grow to 14"+. I would remove them immediately


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

Red devils, eh?

Do they taste best fried or broiled?

:lol:


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

BTW, that blue and black bugger looks a lot fatter in that pic than he is...

I think he was caught in the lower section of a wide angle/ marco lens which causes a bit of a fish eye effect...

He is less than two years old total too.

bought at a 1.5"-2.00 jeuvie last July....

This is what he looked like in October...








[/i]


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The second guy is a Melanochromis johanni or hybrid of the same.


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm thinking he may be a hybrid of johanni and some tropheops species, myself.

Possibly chilumba???

The body shape is no way near a melanochromis.

I can post another juevie pic or two of him.

I have a female that looked exactly like him as a juevie and has never changed either...


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll tell ya something else about him...

He is the only fish in the tank that the lombardi will back off from....


----------



## jceja01 (Mar 15, 2011)

HAHAHAHA Hilarious.. do they taste best fried or boiled? ---- I really actually laughed too, my dog woke up and looked at me like I was crazy. But yea, that third one is just chubby, I have one or two that are chubby too


----------



## groahjc (Mar 22, 2011)

Your fav fish to me appears to have the blue base of Melanochromis Joanjohnsonae, however, as a Juvie he does not really resemble one. His horizontal baring reminds me of a Melanochromis Johanni. Theres my two "guesses"


----------



## Suken (Jan 22, 2011)

AC said:


> Red devils, eh?
> 
> Do they taste best fried or broiled?
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: 
Broiled with fava beans and a nice chianti :wink:


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

My fish is not chubby.

:?

He's full figured.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

The tank makes his butt look big . .


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

The girls still like him...


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

AC said:


> Opinions on this guy would be nice too.
> 
> He's one of my favorites but I'm not too sure about his linage.
> 
> :wink:


Yep a_ Melanochromis johanni_ hybrid that all it friends say needs to go on a diet but still seems to be in denial. :wink:


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

Doesn't matter.

He's dead.

Had a heater go bad in my 125 and by the time I caught it at 95 degrees I lost 9 fish.

Oh, well...

Time for some new breeding groups, I guess.....


----------



## Lacey131 (Sep 26, 2010)

That suck! sorry to hear that ! If you dont mind what kinda heater was it ? and I was gonna make a fat fish joke lol " Fat Fish need Love too." lol Sorry for your loss.


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

400 watt Visi-Therm Heater

It was less than a year old.

I will not ever buy another...


----------

